# WOC - MAC FALL COLOR COLLECTION



## AnjaNicole (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

  	I am really excited about this collection, but my wallet is not lol. I am really excited I will have a chance to purchase a lot of pro colors that I dont have access to. What are you thinking of picking up from this fabulous colorful collection??!!!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 6, 2011)

The main things I'm interested in (at the moment) are...........

  	Ash Violet Fluidline
  	Plum Bright l/s
  	Starless Night pigment
  	Three Ring Yellow e/s
  	Shock-A-Holic e/s (This one is a satin finish compared to when it first came out as a matte finish with the Dare To Wear collection but do I really need it if I already have MUFE's #92?)

  	I'd also like to see how the Mineralized Skinfinishes swatch on WOC. I already have Petticoat so I'm curious as to how Porcelain Pink compares. I'll also wait to see Pink Fade and Orange Tempera lipglasses and Parlor Smoke quad. That Hi-Def Cyan pencil is nice too but it's permanent so I can maybe get that at another time.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 6, 2011)

-X-S l/s
  	-Angel Flame Quad (although I am worried how Chamomile will show up on me, and I'm not that interested in the almost black color.  not to mention, i don't like satins)
  	-Orange Tempera l/g


----------



## afulton (Sep 18, 2011)

My list is pretty small because I already have a lot of the collection already.  
  	I must get two more Feline eye pencils.  Just because of the hype, I will try and see if Lightscapde works on my skintone.  If not, it stays in the store.


----------



## afulton (Sep 24, 2011)

I went on Thursday to check it out.  I only got Feline eye pencil and decided to leave Lightscapde MSF there.  Just because of the hype I wanted to get it but not good on darker skin tones.  

  	The quads only have about two shades that i liked so I didn't think it was worth it to buy the entire quad for only one or two shadows.  That's one of the reasons I don't like pre-made quads.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 24, 2011)

So far my list is.... 

  	Starless Night pigment
  	Blue Storm pigment
  	Royale e/s(maybe)
  	Ash Violet f/l
  	Show Orchid l/s
  	Fusion Pink l/s

  	Not sure about any m/s,


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 25, 2011)

from this collection i just want plum bright.


----------



## Notorious19 (Sep 26, 2011)

I only picked up Feline just cause I happened to be reaching the end of my black eyeliner. Ever since I discovered Inglot, I just can't justify buying MAC shadows and quads. Then, I've started a mini obsession with Chanel for my lip products. Soooo....yeah that's all for me.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 26, 2011)

So far I've only placed an order for Starless Night pigment, Royale e/s, Violetta lipstick, and Dim Lip Erase. 

  	Will go to the counter to check out the rest this weekend. I need to see some things in person. 

  	Things I'm interested in...

  	Trying to Back To MAC for Fleshpot (I could've sworn I owned this once) and maybe Show Orchid. I'll go to as many counters as I have to if someone tells me I can't b2m like the girl did me with the Runaway Red Lipstick from the MMO collection. 

  	Emerald Dusk pigment
  	Chomographic Pencils in Hi-Def Cyan and Rich Purple


----------



## dewinter (Sep 30, 2011)

-


----------



## afulton (Sep 30, 2011)

I tired them both but did not find it suited my skin tone.  


dewinter said:


> Has any of you ladies tried the repromoted msf's ? Got any swatches on dark skin ones?


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have no idea what foundation color I am!


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 1, 2011)

I picked up Lightscapade, Tan pigment and Three ring e/s. I love Lightscapade. I apply it with a blending brush and it looks so wonderful to me. Best thing thing I got from the collection. I also love Tan pigment been wearing it three days straight. I was most disappointed in three ring eyeshadow because it pulled gold on me and I wanted it to pull more yellow. I've only swatched it but I'm going to try to pair it with Teasure Hunt p/p to see how I like it.

  	After I get off of work today I might go check out Pore. Pink msf. Sooo many lipsticks caught my attention but I honestly can't justify buying another lipstick for the next 5 years. I own over 65 and somewhere in there I'm sure I have something that's similiar. lol

  	I'll post a Lightscapade pic tomorrow for you guys to see against my skintone.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 1, 2011)

I tried Lightscapade msf on and it was a hot mess. It didn't suit me at all.  I had to try it just becuz of all the hype


----------



## afulton (Oct 1, 2011)

This is what I thought.  I am glad I didn't buy it.



BeautyByLele said:


> I tried Lightscapade msf on and it was a hot mess. It didn't suit me at all. I had to try it just becuz of all the hype


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 1, 2011)

All I bought was 2 Feline pencils since I missed out on them before and they're LE. I may go back for Fusion Pink and Show Orchid l/s. I'm trying to save up for the Sephora F&F sale, though


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 1, 2011)

That's too bad because it really does look awesome on the face.



afulton said:


> This is what I thought.  I am glad I didn't buy it.


----------



## dewinter (Oct 1, 2011)

-


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure it could be ashy because it has a pearl type finish to it. So on the face it looks a little sparkly and brightens wherever you put it. The third-fourth pic has a heavy swatch and then next to it a blended swatch-neither looks ashy.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 1, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> *All I bought was 2 Feline pencils since I missed out on them before and they're LE*. I may go back for Fusion Pink and Show Orchid l/s. I'm trying to save up for the Sephora F&F sale, though



 	Supposedly Feline is becoming permanent beginning with this collection.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2011)

bought plum bright...will probably get lightscapade and use lightly as a highlighter.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 1, 2011)

I also picked up Lightscapade.  It is really pretty.  Like anything else it depends on the brush you use to get the effect you want. I love it as a highlighter and have used the 224 e/s brush.

  	It is a pretty beige-y shimmer. Very soft.

  	Porcelain pink is pretty too.

  	I tend to use it as a highlighter w/Blunt brush as a contour and Raizin as a blush. Very pretty.

  	But then I am a msf lover (own over 30 + back-ups) so I find a way to make them work for me.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 2, 2011)

I could have saved my money, then... Oh well



Copperhead said:


> Supposedly Feline is becoming permanent beginning with this collection.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 2, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> I have no idea what foundation color I am!


	thanks for the swatches! =)


----------



## sss215 (Oct 2, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> Not sure it could be ashy because it has a pearl type finish to it. So on the face it looks a little sparkly and brightens wherever you put it. The third-fourth pic has a heavy swatch and then next to it a blended swatch-neither looks ashy.


  I agree.  I swatched it and it had a hint of pink in it.  I didn't haul because its not really in the budget and there are other good highlighters out there.  I am glad people are loving it though.   





BeautyByLele said:


> I tried Lightscapade msf on and it was a hot mess. It didn't suit me at all.  I had to try it just becuz of all the hype


  the hype, yeah, i had to check it out to see what's good.   I think its nothing over the moon, but glad its available for those who want it.    SIDENOTE:    If and when Perfect Topping returns, I am going to be on it!


----------



## alyxo (Oct 2, 2011)

I just picked up Show Orchid lipstick because I know it would sell fast and it's one of my favourites. But I'm definantly going back to MAC next weekend


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 2, 2011)

sss215 said:


> *SIDENOTE: If and when Perfect Topping returns, I am going to be on it!*


	you & me BOTH!!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'd get Perfect Topping too.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 6, 2011)

I know this isn't the thread but I LUV perfect topping.

  	I use mine sparingly.

  	They probably won't repromote it though.

  	Lightscapade is still pretty, though.

  	I wouldn't use it all over, just as a highlighter.

  	I know a few sistahs' who could use it all over though.

  	But then again, I've never used a msf all over my face except for my Dark and Medium Deep.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 6, 2011)

I forgot to add - by Golly!

  	Violetta is so gorgeous!

  	I've been trying to wear it every day this week!

  	Yesterday I wore it with a bit of Show Orchid in the middle.

  	Awesome!


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Finally getting some more items from this collection! Blue Storm is that blurple color I have been wanting for a long time. As much as I love Fusion Pink, I'm not sure if it's my color. But Show Orchid looks amazing.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 6, 2011)

Fiberluver said:


> I forgot to add - by Golly!
> 
> Violetta is so gorgeous!
> 
> ...


	I can't believe I still don't own it!
  	Instead of Violetta, I bought Plum Bright...lol


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 6, 2011)

I wonder if I need lightscapade if I have semi precious pearl?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 6, 2011)

Richelle83 said:


> Finally getting some more items from this collection! Blue Storm is that blurple color I have been wanting for a long time. As much as I love Fusion Pink, I'm not sure if it's my color. But Show Orchid looks amazing.



 	blurple!!! lol!  I love it!   Add a little Violet pigment in it to up the ante a bit.  its awesome1


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 7, 2011)

sss215 said:


> blurple!!! lol!  I love it!   Add a little Violet pigment in it to up the ante a bit.  its awesome1


  	Lol! That is an awesome idea, will for sure try that.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm really liking Violetta lipstick. I wore it today paired with Rich Purple Chromagraphic pencil and it looked great!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 8, 2011)

Did any of you WOC try the angel flame quad, I finally tried mine, and I don't like it at all.   The pink is too cool, and appears chalky on me.


----------



## afulton (Nov 9, 2011)

No, it was a pass for me.  I saw it the other day at a CCO and still decided to skip it.  The color were really dull to me. 



Prettypackages said:


> Did any of you WOC try the angel flame quad, I finally tried mine, and I don't like it at all.   The pink is too cool, and appears chalky on me.


----------

